# Kayakers wanted for research study



## jacobsolomon (Sep 1, 2010)

Hello,

My name is Jacob Solomon and I am conducting a research study at the Department of Telecommunication, Information Studies, and Media at Michigan State University. We are seeking participants for a study on wiki's and online communities.

We are looking for participants to help us start a comprehensive wiki for people to use as a general resource for kayaking information. We will be researching how people contribute to the wiki.

We will offer participants a $10 gift certificate to Amazon.com as compensation for participation in this study. Participation will consist of spending a minimum of 20 minutes adding useful information to the wiki. Additionally, participation and contribution to the wiki will assist in the development of an open, useful resource for kayakers.

If you are interested in participating, please send an email to:

[email protected]


----------

